# Socionics Description: The Best ESFJ Guide Ever Written



## Happy

*The Guardian ESFj* 


*By Reuben McNew [ENTp]* 

Lovers of people, children, and all things pleasant, ESFjs thrive within face of the foundation of culture, structure, and organization. As ethical entertainers, many posess talents and abilities delightful to the eye and pleasant to the mind. If one type was to define the true meaning of love and friendship, it would be the ESFj. 

ESFjs have a strong sense of justice, and may feel frustrated by societies by which place little signifigance in ceremonies, laws, customs, and tradition that has been familiar with them throughout their lives. Even while ESFjs often do not understand their reasoning for follow such stringent customs, they follow regardless. In fact, they tend to not ask very many questions concerning their lifestyle or challenge much are at all. Most are perfectly content living the way they have as long as they have and so long as nothing disturbs their way of life they remain content; so do those around them. 

An ESFj's social network is usually expansive, including people of all type relations. ESFjs love to be included and accepted by others, and may feel bad if left out of certain social groups. Because of this, they tend to accept the company of almost anyone who expresses interest in them, as they disdain unnecessary rejection and avoidance. Despite of this, ESFjs may find difficulty in maintaining relations with those who lack finer elements, seem grim, cocky, arrogant, egotistical, and mean. For this reason, ESFjs love small talk and could often be seen chattering away with most anyone, though some may seem a little shy. They love honest, optomistic and straightforward people the most, especially people who manifest common elements in character or any other similarities. 

However, even though they are extroverts, some may have difficulty breaking bad relations. In result, most may maintain a large numbers of friends and aquaintances who maybe should not be, usually outcast or social defunct and deprived people of some sort. ESFjs may express interest in many of the opposite sex, and not find them totally interesting. Although, When an ESFj is interested in the opposite sex, he or she may play coy until sure of the other's interest; this could be broadcasted as shyness or disinterest to other parties. Contrarily, ESFjs may be bolder than they first appear. When they are sure of someone's interest, there is often very little one can do to hold them back. It is quite usual for an ESFj to become persistent in their pursuit of intimate relations, sometimes too much so. Their lack of intuition and insight into the results of their own behaviour could cause others close to feel suffocated. 

ESFjs seek to obtain an orderly enviroment, and may expend much energy to maintain that enviroment. They may carefully keep close check on all of their posessions and mark special places for them. When in their own territory, they may place ethical expectations on others or place items and belongings in such a way that could easily obstruct others in their normal everyday activities. When this occurs, frustrated ESFjs may voice their concerns in a way that could be seen as manipulative and controlling to on-lookers, who may not understand the nature of ESFj logic and their own codes of conduct and moral obligations. For the most part, ESFjs usually set high expectations upon themselves; they strive earnestly to fulfill all of their obligations and to succeed in all their undertakings. When ESFjs fail in their duties, they could be hard of themselves or feel depressed in result. 

One weak point ESFjs may often demonstrate is a total lack of conceptual time management. Not only is it completely common for ESFjs to plan activities in ways and times by which are not only totally inconvient, some may even place odd ethical standards on themselves and others that make achieving goals difficult to impossible. In result, plans may be altered and changed, usually at the last moment. Nevertheless, ESFjs make great and loyal companions and helpers; protectors of the weak, the deprived, and lovers of all that is good. 

*ESFj by Function *
*
Fe:* The first function of the ESFj is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple feelings, modes and trends of emotion in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, ethical knowledge. Fe also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one emotional process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Fe is the ability to not only stay well informed of new feelings, trends, and the changing moods of others in ways that may be utterly critical to survival in cooperative atmospheres, but the ability to convince through ethical implementations subjectively designed to reorganize and even direct the emotions of others into certain modes of ethical reasoning. This often includes the ability to cheer up others who are down, instinctual knowledge of the degree of tactful politeness to display to strangers, and influencing others to be kind to each other. Being an extroverted function, Fe cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 
*
Fi:* The seventh function of the this type is Fi. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESFj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of moods, feelings, and ethics, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ESFj, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of emoting emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified ethical value system will never interest an ESFj! 

*Si:* The second function of the ESFj is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible maintain from within ones self an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, the physical senses, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for the full review of past experiences in order to relive and redevelopment the various experiences into something better. Being an introverted function, Si has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between a concrete physical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 
*
Se:* The eigth function of the this type is Se. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESFj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ESFj, Se truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old experiences remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of experiences will never interest an ESFj! 
*
Te:* The third function of the ESFj is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Since the ESFj type thrives in a world of ethical and non-logical and subjective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple thoughts, modes and trends of thinking in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, factual knowledge. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include inflexibility to changing life situations, extreme formality or informality, not keeping promises, unable to concern themselves with keeping track of math related life skills, such as bookkeeping, income and living expenses, falling into temptation without calculating the cost, and misunderstanding or unaware of new modes of thinking and ways of doing things. 
*
Ti:* The fifth function of the ESFj is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Te function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a failure to research facts and giving off an aura of intellectualism, beginning with pure logic and ending in pure fantasy, misrepresenting knowledge to the point of embarassment, attempts at logical analysis produce childish results, exagerration of the truth to the point of storytelling, speaking in a factual tone with content that seems contradictory or out of context, continuous debate over subjects that are not worthy of debate, disappointment if not allowed to substantiate own logic. 

*Ni:* The fourth function of the ESFj is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ESFj type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to index from within an active belief system developed and derived through time, experience, knowledge, and the patterns of ones own personal life. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an inability to plan appropriately for the future, lack of future investment, lack of insight and predictability into the actions of others, problems learning from past mistakes, looking for short-term results in long-term investments, managing time effectively, seeing the full consequences of ones actions beforehand and choosing wrongly, and lacking in an ability to see forthcoming danger in time to avoid it. 

*Ne:* The sixth function of the ESFj is Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ni function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include waste too much energy in activies that are obviously unprofitable, prone to forming childishly compulsive ideas about the possibility of various concepts, neglecting good or bad possibilities only to place faith into bad or worse ones, try very hard at the most minute task only to receive a very small profit if any, and tendency towards being a workaholic. 

*________________________________________ *
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ESFj may become confused or undecided between. 


*INFj* - An ESFj may find him or her self activelly undecided between the INFj type and his or her native ESFj type. Because the sixth function of the ESFj is Ne, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Si) for that function. When this occurs, an ESFj may have problems deciding between those sensory and intuitive functions. In even more complex situations, an ESFj may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Se, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the INFj. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Fe or Fi. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are an ESFj. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an INFj. 

*ENFp* - An ESFj may confuse him or her self for a ENFp for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an INFj. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are probably an ESFj. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an ENFp. 
*
ENFj* - An ESFj usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ESFj when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a judging type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ESFj confusing his or her self for an INFj the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Ne or Ni. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you are probably an ESFj. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you could really be an ENFj. 

*ISFj* - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ISFj in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Fe and Si, your actual socionics type is either an ESFj if you choose to stay a judging type or ISFp if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's perceiving type. On the otherhand, if the above ESFj description does not relate to you and you functionally express Fi and Se, ISFj is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.


----------



## cyamitide

Another good ESFJ profile: the16types.info - ESFj description (Filatova) edited!


----------



## Chrysoberyl

Thank you Happy! This description is frighteningly accurate. Both the positives and the negatives of myself, including befriending people I probably shouldn't and ending bad or broken relationships.


----------



## sevenx

cyamitide said:


> Another good ESFJ profile: the16types.info - ESFj description (Filatova) edited!


 
You know; this description is fairly similar to the other ones; but it says that an ESFJ and an INFJ should be great together. The other type description says otherwise.

How do we know which one to believe!


----------



## cyamitide

sevenx said:


> You know; this description is fairly similar to the other ones; but it says that an ESFJ and an INFJ should be great together. The other type description says otherwise.
> 
> How do we know which one to believe!


Socionics INFj is MBTI INFP. To distinguish the difference the last letter is made lower case, while MBTI it is upper case. ESFJ and INFP go very well together, ESFJ-INFJ is not good.

ESFJ-INFP (ESE-EII) is mirage relations: Mirage relations
ESFJ-INFJ (ESE-IEI) is supervision relations where INFJ is supervisor and ESFJ is supervisee:Supervision relations


----------



## sevenx

So my J is very low; was only 1-5 percent I believe...but I've taken the test with infj resuts 3 times in 2 years. Does the 1-5 percent make me a lowercase j? I am totally confused about this whole thing, if you can tell


----------



## sevenx

*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 72.22%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 27.78%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 52.94%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 47.06%

Thinking (T): ||||||||| 36.36%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||| 63.64%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 68.75%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 31.25%


wait, I take that back; guess my n and s are close....?


----------



## cyamitide

sevenx said:


> I am totally confused about this whole thing, if you can tell


Will be glad to help 



sevenx said:


> So my J is very low; was only 1-5 percent I believe...but I've taken the test with infj resuts 3 times in 2 years. Does the 1-5 percent make me a lowercase j?


 Your MBTI type is determined not by what percentages you get on type letters, but by what cognitive functions you use. MBTI tests are a quick but inaccurate way to find your type - roughly a quarter of people gets mis-typed.

But a change in a single letter can make a huge difference with cognitive functions. Take a look:
INFP: Fi/Ne/Si/Te
INFJ: Ni/Fe/Ti/Se
Change in single letter J/P has completely changed the cognitive functions.

So to determine whether you are INFJ who simply scores low on J or really an INFP you should read about cognitive functions and check which ones sound more like you. Does Ni sound like your dominant function and Fe as auxiliary? Or do Fi and Ne sound more familiar? Usually when reading about cognitive functions people understand much better those functions that they value and struggle to understand those functions that are not theirs.

You can read more about MBTI theory following links below. Typing yourself by cognitive functions is the only way to determine your type for sure.
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
Function Attitude
MBTI Personality Types


----------

